# What to do with moldy cigar?



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok Im sure this has been posted somewhere before but I'm on my phone and the search function isn't working for me. Anyway I received some cigars as a gift and a few had mold on them. Not bad but still mold. Anyway I've heard it's ok to smoke cigars that had mold on them and just wipe them off but I don't want to put them into my humidor until I know it's safe and won't spread mold throughout my humi. The cigars that were in a separate bag without mold I went ahead and put in the humidor but what should I do with the others. I've posted a picture that shows the mold spot on the cedar sleeve. The others the mold is on the wrapper. Sorry crappy phone pic.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

i had the same issue with cedar sleeves on anejos, discard the sleeve wipe off the mold and smoke it, if your not ready to smoke it keep it out of the humidor, use tupperware or another alternative storage method for a while, if no mold occures it should be safe to enter you general population.


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

same as my anejo 50s. remove the sleeves and wipe down


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> i had the same issue with cedar sleeves on anejos, discard the sleeve wipe off the mold and smoke it, if your not ready to smoke it keep it out of the humidor, use tupperware or another alternative storage method for a while, if no mold occures it should be safe to enter you general population.


wipe 'em down and smoke them. because of the mold don't put in humi.

there are 3 ways to kill mold

anti biotic detergent
Lack of water
extreme cold

Of course you aren't going to do the first two, it would completely ruin the cigars.

as for the third i'm talking liquid nitrogen cold. Your home freezer isn't going to cut it. and I'm not even sure this can be done.

so wipe it off and smoke 'em


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the info. So for the ones that didn't have mold directly on them do you think it was safe to put them in the humi? (I took them out and put them in another tupperware container until I'm sure)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

As long as the mold hasn't gotten to the foot of the cigar just wipe it off as you said. I would find another location to put those in...I'd never put them back into General Populations. If I see a spot of mold on any cigar it's time to sacrifice it to the Cigar Gods.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

mold means too high of temp and/or humidity. it could be possible that when you bought the cigar, the RH was high and wasn't able to dissipate fast enough while in your humi, combined with the correct temp for mold to grow. the sleeve would further slow the dissipation of humidity. not too sure about the abilities of mold to grow on the sleeves compared to tobacco, it might be easier for mold to grow on the sleeve than the tobacco.

remember that mold needs specific conditions to grow, ie. high temp and humidity. as long as you can control those two elements you can prevent mold. mold spores are everywhere, so there's no use in trying to sterilize the environment. as far as putting the cigars back in the humi, in my opinion there's no real risk as long as you prevent the conditions for mold growth.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

eNthusiast said:


> mold means too high of temp and/or humidity. it could be possible that when you bought the cigar, the RH was high and wasn't able to dissipate fast enough while in your humi, combined with the correct temp for mold to grow. the sleeve would further slow the dissipation of humidity. not too sure about the abilities of mold to grow on the sleeves compared to tobacco, it might be easier for mold to grow on the sleeve than the tobacco.
> 
> remember that mold needs specific conditions to grow, ie. high temp and humidity. as long as you can control those two elements you can prevent mold. mold spores are everywhere, so there's no use in trying to sterilize the environment. as far as putting the cigars back in the humi, in my opinion there's no real risk as long as you prevent the conditions for mold growth.


+1. Controlling the conditions will automatically get rid of the mold. I don't see the need to isolate or immediately smoke as long as you have corrected the high humidity. I trimmed the foot of the ones that had it, lowered the humidity, and never had a problem again.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Cigary said:


> As long as the mold hasn't gotten to the foot of the cigar just wipe it off as you said. I would find another location to put those in...I'd never put them back into General Populations. If I see a spot of mold on any cigar it's time to sacrifice it to the Cigar Gods.


x2

If it's on the body wipe it off ... if it's on the foot then pitch the cigar.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> i had the same issue with cedar sleeves on anejos, discard the sleeve wipe off the mold and smoke it, if your not ready to smoke it keep it out of the humidor, use tupperware or another alternative storage method for a while, if no mold occures it should be safe to enter you general population.


I would have to agree with this guy, that pretty much sums up my opinion


----------

